

Ask HN: What web framework/language should I learn this weekend? - earlz

So, I&#x27;m a .Net developer. I Know ASP.Net and such well and use Linux. As such, I use mono but have become a bit discontent with it recently. I don&#x27;t really know any web framework other than ASP.Net, but I hope to change that.<p>I have a small web project I want to do in a new technology this weekend. What framework&#x2F;language should I do it in? Candidates I can come up with:<p><pre><code>  1. Ruby (and something not Rails)
  2. Go
  3. Python 
  4. Node.js
  5. Something else
</code></pre>
What&#x27;s a fun and relevant thing to develop with these days?
======
yareally
Flask[1] for Python or maybe Play 2.0 Framework[2] with Scala. For Google Go,
Revel[3] is probably the most widely used web framework for Go. If you want
something in Ruby, perhaps Sinatra[4].

If you're just looking to expand your knowledge and use them on your own, I
don't think you can go wrong with any of them. If you're looking to expand
your skills for employers, Python with Flask or Django (or alternatively
node.js) probably have the most (current) adoption for companies out of your
list if you're interested in using whichever language on the web.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flask_(programming)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flask_\(programming\))

[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Play_Framework](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Play_Framework)

[3] [http://robfig.github.io/revel&#x2F](http://robfig.github.io/revel&#x2F);

[4]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinatra_(software)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinatra_\(software\))

------
tudorconstantin
I use Perl's Mojolicious for all my side projects for about 1.5 years and I'm
more than happy with it. It is similar with Ruby's Sinatra. I'd recommend you
to choose between those 2 microframeworks based on what language you're more
confortable with.

------
staunch
Golang and Revel. Also, Perl with Mojolicious + DBIx::Class is hard to beat.

------
brudgers
Racket?

[http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Racket](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Racket)

------
arunitc
I would vote for Go along with PostgreSQL

------
Splendor
Dart?

